# Who needs pitch?



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Looked to be about 1" pipe.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Love the angle stops as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> Love the angle stops as well.  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I worked for a housing plumbing shop that only put valves on toilets when I was an apprentice. And they never cleaned copper pipe or fittings! After a couple weeks I was calling the hall for a new place to work. NOT the way I was taught to do things. And once I got into repairs and remodeling it was clean outs and valves everywhere.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sub-standard for sure.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sub-standard for sure.


Code minimum for sure. They made you sweat on adapters for kitchen sink and then use copper supply tubes no chrome plate. And wipe the pvc glue joints and have the lettering line up.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

What kind of crap is that? Is that some kind of drum trap?


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> What kind of crap is that? Is that some kind of drum trap?


I guess that's the way it's done in Tahiti.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow......just wow


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Well if it didn't have backwards pitch you wouldn't get the trap seal...lolliez. I am not particularly adverse to the no angle stops if it means you have a pair of real valves within a reasonable distance instead that are easily accessible. I think non-ball valve angle stops are like water heaters, built to fail so they keep plumbers in business.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> i am not particularly adverse to the no angle stops if it means you have a pair of real valves within a reasonable distance instead that are easily accessible. I think non-ball valve angle stops are like water heaters, built to fail so they keep plumbers in business.


 ☝
100


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Sweet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guy i work with says"sweeeetx ALL the time.😆


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Is that a north korean bottle trap lol never seen anything that looked like that.


----------

